# Time to give it a try.. I think .



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Good Evening folks. :thumb:

I have been reading this "pipe" section of Puff quite a bit lately.
I see how much so many of you enjoy this form of Tobacco smoke.
This, much like cigars is a matter of flavor preference. 

I have enjoyed cigars for a while, and think am ready to take the plunge into the tastes and experiences of pipe smoking.. :juggle: 

I don't plan on giving up my cigar enjoyment completely, But I think on any given day initially, It will be one or the other.. Not both. 
Who knows what will happen after that.

I do wonder How many "bowls" I will need to satisfy me as compared to a cigar .. One and half hours worth of similar puff time? :ask: 
How do the nicotine levels compare?

Based on what I have read, I think I will initially purchase a nice cob and a basic block carved Meer pipe. 
Cobs seem to be an honorable mention in every post they are discussed
and Meers seem easier to smoke without need for rotation , Burn clean and cool with little to no break in required.. These attributes somehow make that material more appealing to me as a starter.

I think I will try a curved stem on the Meer pipe and 
the straight on the Cob since it seems to be the only way they come.

I am not sure where I will aquire these things just yet.. I need to stop at the only one local B&M I saw that had a big selection of pipes and a bunch of jars will all sorts of brown and tan stuff in them.. and get to chatting.

Tommorrow I will detour after work.. and do the dirty deed.
Unsure of the wifes potential reaction.. lol.. 

Progress report to follow.


:bolt:

Led.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

You have a solid plan.
Make sure you invest in a good quality meer, thought.

Welcome to the pipe side.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

*nudge*


...watch out. The further down the slopw you go, the faster the ride......:rapture:


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Smoking a pipe does and doesn't compare. They do compare by the simple fact you are smoking something, and smoking a bowl of tobaccy can take 1-2 hours, depending on pipe size, and my speed. They don't compare, well, because they just don't. Smoking a pipe to me is an art. I like to compare them to alcohol. I sip wine but gulp beer. I sip a pipe, but puff however on my cigar :thumb: Also, welcome aboard.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Glad you are going to give it a try. The cob and meer are solid choices for the reasons you stated. Smoking a pipe takes lots of time and practice so if at first you just don't get it give it some more time. Being a cigar smoker I would suggest an english tobacco blend, it has the most "in your face" flavor profile. If you start with the bulk "flavored" aromatics I think you will be disappointed. Virginia, burly, perique blends you will learn to love if you stick with it and enjoy the complexity of the experience. 

Smoke slow and just get used to lots of relights at first. None of us got it right the first time. One of the things I love about the pipe is just the experience of it or ritual. Not to mention hundreds af great tobaccos to chose from at great prices compared to cigars.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Good advice above! But don't forget to pull out your vinyl copy of "Dark Side of the Moon". Play it backwards and you'll get a pipe message (see below).




srenaelc epip tegrof t'nod
srenaelc epip tegrof t'nod
srenaelc epip tegrof t'nod
srenaelc epip tegrof t'nod....


----------



## la157m3 (Oct 4, 2009)

bigkev77 said:


> ...One of the things I love about the pipe is just the experience of it or ritual. Not to mention hundreds af great tobaccos to chose from at great prices compared to cigars.


You took the words right out of my mouth... :thumb:


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I was really surprised to find out that a pipe will last quite awhile. Check your local drug store, they usually have cobs and some decent tobaccos (Carter Hall, Prince Albert, Half & half)

Make sure to ask the B & M for some different types (Virginia, English, Perique, Aromatic). Sometimes they attach their own names to some blends which can add to the confusion. And of course, check out the newbie sampler trade.

Don't get too discouraged. Smoking a pipe can sometimes be difficult, it takes a little bit of practice.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

8ball917 said:


> I was really surprised to find out that a pipe will last quite awhile. Check your local drug store, they usually have cobs and some decent tobaccos (Carter Hall, Prince Albert, Half & half)
> 
> Make sure to ask the B & M for some different types (Virginia, English, Perique, Aromatic). Sometimes they attach their own names to some blends which can add to the confusion. And of course, check out the newbie sampler trade.
> 
> Don't get too discouraged. Smoking a pipe can sometimes be difficult, it takes a little bit of practice.


:thumb: Amen Brother


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok Gentlemen,

I stopped today at the local tobacco shop closer to my home rather then the one a bit further away. ( Limited time) 
A few nice mid-eastern guys own this shop, But they did not seemed to versed on the pipe smoking subject, They are a pleasure to deal with, But I didnt feel like taking advice on a matter they admittedly knew little about.

I did not purchase a Meer pipe today. All the pipes he had seemed rather small and expensive compared to some online retailers I have been looking at.. Perhaps I will trip to the shop about 30 mins away and look over his selection a bit later this week. 
That shop has jars of tobacco and what seemed to be a glass platter / tray used for blending or mixing. I will need to pay closer attention when I visit.

I did pick up the following today. 

1 - Corn Cob Missouri Pipe. $8.00 ( straight stem ) 
1- Tamping, poker, scraping tool. $3.00
1- New Bic type lighter . $1.00

The following tobacco was purchased in small resealable type pouches - 
1.5 oz , Sir Walter Raleigh ( Classic Burley ) $2.25
1.5 oz , Sir Walter Raleigh ( Aromatic ) $2.25
1.5 oz , Carter Hall ( Tobacco Mixture ) $ 2.50
1.5 oz , Borkum Riff ( Cavendish Black ) $ 4.35
1.5 oz , Tobacco Galleria ( Fox and Hound , "A traditional mixture of Red Virginia, Turkish, Burley, Latakia and Perique" ) $2.50
1.5 oz , Tobacco Galleria ( Almondine , "A satisfying smoke with the intriguing taste of Almond Liquor") $2.50

I seemed to have a nice start to the new adventure. 
I went down to my cave in progress and examined my goods. 

Recalling the gravity / pack method mentioned here, I opened the pouch of Classic Burley and was excited about what I was going to experiment with. 
Upon opening the pouch, the tobacco smelled good. a little sweet.

I tried to perform this gravity filling technique in my new Cob... However the tobacco sort of had the consistancy of hard little nuggets or mishaped hard flakes and chips or something. It does look similiar to pics in the Photo thread of this forum.. But, 
This stuff felt like it could be used for traction when you get stuck on an icy road in Winter.. 
But being a newb to pipe tobacco, Maybe this is what it is supposed to feel like I pondered to myself.. Jam and tamp I did .. taking unlit draws and comparing them to the draw of the empty bowl.. being careful not to overpack or obstruct airflow in any way.
But based on the shape and consistancy.. I dont know if anything I would do to this stuff could overpack it. 

Overpacking this stuff would take some intense jamming.

Ok.. The pre-light..
Nothing puffed up or expanded. It just kinda set there. I took little puffs on the pipe and started to get a little burn going. But it was sort of superficial.. The bottom of the bowl was not lit at all. 

Thinking now , maybe it is Time to suck harder... BUT dont rush it.. remembering what I read. Gentle small puffs at a steady pace was the goal.
I was producing a little bit of smoke. It didnt taste bad, But I feel I was doing something wrong or maybe the tobacco is no good.. ?

Continuing to think..
Re-light and sucker harder.. You need to get some smoke production here if you want to taste something fool. Get this bitch lit like you mean it.
So I did. 
I felt the bowl get a little warm and I was sipping the smoke a bit. 
Again, the taste wasnt bad.. But not much of it.

Continuing to think...
Maybe you need to retrohale like with a cigar on occasion .. let the smoke get back there behind the palate. So I did. Still not much flavor , if anything it seemed like a bit of CORN cobby something. 

I put the pipe down now and came up to add this post.. 
I will venture downstairs again later.. trying again.. 

What you fellas think? ( other then DAMN This newb is screwing everything up.. LOL ) 

Vin.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome to being a newbie!!

The first issue I see is the tobacco blends. All are basically OTC drug store blends. The fox and hound may be good it is an english blend. When you buy cigars you don't go to the gas station and pick up a pack of swisher's do you?? LOL maybe that is a bad comparison. 

The cob can have a sweet corn taste to it at first. It will go away. I would go dump the SWR and take out enough of the fox and houd to fill the pipe and let it sit on a paper towel for about an hour. Come back load the pipe and smoke. It just takes a while to get the hang of it, but once you do you be glad you put in the effort.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

bigkev77 said:


> let it sit on a paper towel for about an hour.


Can't say this often enough, usually the problem (especially with aromatics) is that your tobacco is too moist.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Hmm, Too moist.. 
I guess it could be.. However it feels really dry to the touch , almost like crumbling hard twigs and stems.

I will dump the load and do as instructed. 

I am not going to rush this process at all. All good things are worth waiting for. 

It's just a learning curve from what I am used to.
Cutting the cap and toasting the foot. LOL

I very much appreciate your helpful comments fellas too.
Thank you.

Any thoughts about the prices I paid.. ? Were they reasonable?

1.5oz of tobacco. in the $2 -$5 range.. could make it more cost effective then my cigars. ( depending on usage ) ?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Prices seem fine. You may have packed too tight. Also do yourself a favor and remove the filter from the cob.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You paid a lot less then I would have to pay locally for those blends, if I could find them. Borkum Riff is between six and seven bucks here; Carter Hall is $3.75 a pouch. So it looks good to me.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Also do yourself a favor and remove the filter from the cob.


Yeah, before it catches on fire like it did when I was starting out...


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

There are several good videos on You tube about packing a pipe and lighting it. Some by our very own Dubinthedam on cleaning etc. Watch a few of those and try different tobaccos. As some have said, wet tobacco is hard to keep lit. Lots of info on here as well.
It took me awhile to figure out how to get a good smoke out of flake tobacco. So keep trying and welcome to the wonderful world of Pipes!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I think you got one pouch of plant fertilizer. It happens. Carter Hall and a cob are a winning combination for easy fill, easy light, easy smoke and good beginning experience. I don't know about that no-burn chunky stuff, though. If it isn't plant fertilizer, try breaking up the chunks between your fingers and see if it fluffs up a little.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Having been a pipe smoker way back I keep reading these threads and am so close to taking up the hobby once more. What I need is another tobacco hobby as the cigar one is about to bankrupt me.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

In the words of the great Mister Moo, "Did you pack enough air in there?"

Most newcomers tend to pack the pipe too tightly, thus inhibiting proper combustion. Remember, you are trying to start a controlled burn in there, and you need all the elements...fuel, heat, and oxygen, in the proper amounts. This is what takes 6-12 months to learn.

I tend to fill with less tobacco than most others. I light. If I'm sucking tons of air and no combustion, then I tamp LIGHTLY, to create a denser pack. Light again. Better? Needs another LIGHT tamp? OK then. Over time, you'll feel the density of packed tobacco by puffing on your pipe, and know if it's too tight or not. After this, it's pure joy.

And Carter Hall or Prince Albert and a corn cob pipe is the best way by far to learn on. Take your time and enjoy the experience!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

The tamper is a pipe smokers best friend! 

(I really never re-light anymore)


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Good Afternoon Folks.

I may have tripped down a slope here fellas..

I bought a Calabresi Imported Briar Pipe today from the shop I had mentioned earlier in the thread. ( the real Pipe tobacco shop about 30 mins away) 
It cost me about $30. He said it was a good pipe for the money. 
The stem fit very tight and it felt good in my hand. 
So BANG .. sold.
( No Meers in his shop , Just Briar and some very nice ones.. From $30 -$500 and everything in between.) 

I got to chatting with the owner ( an older Italian guy) and we discussed my enjoyment of a good cigar and my new experimention with Pipes. 
I have been in there before to grab a cigar or 2 on the way up to my buddies house.. But never really paid alot of attention to his pipes and pipe tobacco area.

A wealth of information was learned from him in our initial discussion . He began to HOOK ME UP with a good half a dozen 1 oz. baggies of his jarred mixes.. he carefully labeled each bag. 
He spoke so proudly of his blends and began to go into detail on the flavor profiles and the types of tobacco used in each blend. He has huge ledger of his mixes and what goes in them.. 

He told me he was giving me a good assorted sampler pack of different tobaccos with totally different tastes and qualities at NO CHARGE..
He told me to try them and tell him what I liked the next time I come in and he could better select for me a track of tobaccos or blends to direct me in.. ( I was feeling very special . LOL) He would even blend me my own unique stuff if I could get the flavors and characteristics pinned down.

He filled the Pipe I just bought from him with a Blend Called "I.Q. Lane" ..
He said it was a good profile to start with.. We then went to the back smoking lounge and fired up a bowl together ! 

This stuff tasted AWESOME. what a great flavor .. in the mouth, in the nose. Damnit this shit is the BOMB! "What did you get yourself into stopping here?" 

He offered me some coffee or said I could help myself to a glass of any bottle on his shelf. 
( I declined.. feeling pampered already) 

He demonstrated his bowl packing technique and lighting style..
He demonstrated pipe "sipping" and explained how this keeps things lit and can help keep things cool. You sip a pipe, you puff a cigar..

" Only wooden matches we will use. Gas is too hot if used inproperly. Later after you get the drift of what you are doing, you can try a lighter"

I thought to myself,
( This is probably why the bottom of my COB "burned out"? I pushed the poker part of the tamp tool through it last night. It was ugly. ) 

This gentlemen spent more then an hour with me , was very cool, laid back and patient, I really felt well taken care of.. I had his Total attention as a customer, although quite a few others people were in the store.. 

He said anytime I come in, I can help myself to a bowl or 2 of any blend I see, No need for me to spend money on something I'm not going to like. Just use the large plastic serving spoons to grab the tobacco I want. No hands in the jars .. and I am welcome to go smoke it in the lounge after packing it.
(I thought to myself .. This guy kicks ASS.. and now has a permanent customer.) 

I am looking forward to trying the other blends he gave me, as well as stopping back in just for the great discussion and excellent customer service. 

What a pleasurable afternoon. 
I may be hooked. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

That guy knows how to run a business. You just don't get that anymore.

:tu


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Very cool story there. Sounds like you have yourself one hell of a shop to buy from. I've been lurking around the pipe forum a bit too much myself lately and am feeling the need to dabble. Maybe that'll be a good Xmas present for myself.

I wish I lived in PA, I'd visit the shop you went to. Sounds like a fantastic experience.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Maybe a nice Savenelli Pipe next.. That was one he showed me as well.
Not too bad pricewise too..


I read I will need to alternate pipes to avoid hot smoking. :thumb:

What a nice experience this afternoon. 

I still want a Meer pipe. 
I need a pipe pouch.
I need to get a pipe tobaaco humidor. 
I need alot more stuff.

I am going to my cave to pack up something new now.

This patricular enjoyable activity has the potential to become a problem .. lol. 
I aint telling my wife.


Comments to follow.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Maybe a nice Savenelli Pipe next.. That
> I need to get a pipe tobaaco humidor.


First of all glad you had a great experience! There's so much out there to try!

Second, I'd recommend a Savinelli, just got my first & I like it.

Third, no need for a humidor, just put the tobacco in canning jars (boil them in distilled water first) & you're good to go!

Happy puffing! ipe:


----------



## la157m3 (Oct 4, 2009)

Great story! Thanks for sharing that! I agree with the others - sounds like you've found yourself a really great shop to enhance your newly found pipe journey!

Have fun with it and keep us updated! ipe:


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

We have a guy like that here too. He spent quite some time telling me about the intricacies of pipe smoking although he forgot to give me samples of his own mixes  (he did however give me really good deal on a Savinelli - he gave me 50% off). Sounds like a great place to go to.

(When I went in to the shop he was brewing coffee for another customer )


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Good Afternoon Folks.

Well, I have been enjoying a few bowls of the blends gifted to me by the gentlemen at the shop.

While reading more each day here on the Pipe forum.. and a bit less on the cigar one 
( Note- I still am enjoying a cigar now and then, had several at the CI 2010 Calendar Roll-out event last night.. I must say on a side note.. I was rather dissappointed with the AB Tempest I blew $11 bucks on, I would have enjoyed another cigar alot more. Like a Perdomo Habano Meduro or a CAO better. :thumb: )

Anyway. More pipe talk 
I am experiencing many of the sensations such as steam and a little gurgle on some of the blends.. but it is really nice knowing .. WHY?

Knowing alot of this is kinda adding to the excitement of the new experience.

The last bowl a packed was the IQ Blend and seems to be the most tasty so far, A bit more spice ( akin to a spice puff on a cigar, But with a nicer flavor.. different, Like a spice cake vs. a spicy piece of steak )

Understand a little more, ( Ummm. I read the entire http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/240173-ask-pipe-guy.html thread with several cups of coffee and 2 bowls this morning. lol)

I pondered to myself, This may become the better part of my tobacco enjoyment ( Especially when I am alone ) ...
The whole activity of looking at the tobacco, packing, tamping , lighting, puffing and trying to keep the bowl lit while enjoying the smoke and flavors ( PS> I managed this morning to keep one going over 40 minutes before another match touched it . :thumb

Really made me think, This whole experience Is VERY relaxing, sorta occupies your thoughts for a while. Keeps you a bit occupied, takes your mind off other issues.. VERY NICE.. 
Even more so IMO then a cigar does.

I did place an order today. ( Umm, to reward myself for enjoying the moment.. LOL)

The Tobacco Barn - Regular Bulldog Lattice Pipe Carved Meerschaum w/fitted case
& 
Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentleman Corncob Pipe ( Gonna, Mud this one.. lol)

There were some very familiar looking blends on that sight as well, many mentioned favorably on these forums, But for now.. The Pipe store gentleman will be the provider of my tobaccos, He has earned my steady business. I am still picking up that Savinelli from him, maybe tommorrow.. 
:bolt:

I appreciate all the information I have read here, and I would like to begin posting some occasional reviews and pics of my new pipes and tobacco experiences , similar to my cigar review posts. 
( If you guys are into that here on the pipe side of the fence)

Thank you for the warm welcome to this new adventure..

More to follow

Vin


----------



## StufnPuf (Oct 8, 2009)

Welcome Vin! Looks like your off to a great start.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

My new Bowl. Some bags I had out and action shots.
( take it easy on me fellas , LOL ) 
This was the Black Cavend stuff. Sweet. 

Just had to throw a pic in this thread.



Comments and feedback welcome. 

Vin


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

:rockon: 

Looks good Vinny


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Looks good Vinny


TYVM sir..
I have read many of your posts.
you are a
A wealth of knowledge on pipes and cigars.. :high5:


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Cool set of pictures!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

PinkFloydFan said:


> TYVM sir..
> I have read many of your posts.
> you are a
> A wealth of knowledge on pipes and cigars.. :high5:


If I'm a wealth of knowledge, it's only because of how much I've learned on this great forum, from some very helpful members!

:bounce:

Thanks though Vinny!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Good Evening Fellas.

Well, I bought myself a little birthday present from my Pipe man up the road. :banana: Yes.. today is my B-day.. 

This is just a stock photo because my good camera is up at Moms house from the other day.




I smoked 2 bowls of some blend I was given today.. I recieved 8 complementary samplers from the fine gentlemen with this pipe purchase. ( About 1/2 oz. each)

I have about 20 different types of tobacco blends and some of the basic stuff ( Carter Hall, SWR etc. type.. The CH stuff tastes pretty good too IMO.. LOL ) in 1/2 to 2oz packages to play with for a while..

We discussed for a bit the tobaccos he gave me last visit. I explained what and why I enjoyed one or the other .. the tastes , the spices.. etc.
He told me with the variety I recieved today, " We were heading some different directions " and I should continue to recall the whats and why's of this batch. Again he extended the invitation for stop in a pack a bowl visits, as well as the beverage offers.
This guy is awesome. 

Oh, Have I mentioned?
I am really enjoying the new experiences and tastes with the pipe. 
I didnt even think of a cigar today.. ( i feel guilty) :redface:
I did check the humidity in my boxes tho. LOL

This pipe is my first curved stem pipe.. It had the balsa filter in, and I left it in. I read the filtering info and figured I would give it a try.
This pipe felt a bit more comfortable in my hand then the my straight Calabresi -(pictured earlier in my topic) and the roughish texture made it nice to hold as well. Easy to grip. It is a little lighter in weight then the other pipe as well. The Calabresi seems to have thicker walls and stem. But got hotter then this lighter weight pipe. 
The heavier pipe seems a little more akward when trying to hold it with your teeth ( like for turning the page of a book quick or taking the lid of your water bottle) 

The draw was sorta effortless, even with the balsa wood thingy in it. 
While it was empty, the only resistance was created by the hole of the mouthpiece. 
As I layer packed my bowl and test drew on it, I could get a fine tuned sense of the resistance level I would be dealing with as packing was in progess .. It was nice to feel that.. 
I didnt experience that much with the other pipe.. or it wasnt as subtle.
What was also nifty about this curved stem was the ability to easily see the embers in the bowl and how lit it was. as well as the tobacco level and everything else I was doing.
I kept it going almost an hour a bowl. The tobacco tasted great.. 

This gentlemen also had a large assortment of tins. I dunno if I would enjoy those types of tobaccos over what he gave me yet.. 

BUT in due time... 

I need to begin to educate myself more on how the different types of tobacco in a mix or blend , actually contribute to the flavor. as well as the cuts and curing techiques... 
This too will come in time and with more reading. 

But, 
NO need to Rush. Rushing this would ruin the enjoyment.. and I have never been able to relax, while I am being rushed. 

You guys have a good evening .. I might try packing a bowl with my coffee tommorrow morning. I havent done that yet. 
It always went well with cigars.. Should do well here too. But I dont know if I can typically give even 30 mins to a bowl in the morning. Just the days I have off. 

I may seek some advice on how I can get my nicotine needs met via a bowl when pressed for time , like in 15 mins when getting ready for work.
( Nope, getting up and hour earlier to pack one will not be acceptable .. I need my beauty sleep, you seen my pictures. lol) 


More to follow & Thanks for reading 


Vin


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice looking pipe Vinny! I just got a Sav recently & I love the way it smokes!

So what's the blend you've been smoking in it?


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

TYVM Sir.

It is the Savinelli Laguna 603 or something. (the box is downstairs..) 
$55 bucks. Dunno if that is a fair price or not. But he stated it is a good step up in class from the Calabresi.. And I like him.. So I bought it. 
he has some much more purty and expensive pipes in his cases, But only pointed me to this one when I said I wanted to try a bent stem pipe.
I guess he could have talked me into a $100 pipe,, ( It was my birthday.. LOL) But I dont think this fella operated that way.. seems very legit and honest.. I generally am a good judge of character and this fine fellow has alot of good vibes about him.

In regards to your question Sir.. as too which blend I smoked in it, unfortunately all I can offer is the name as it was labeled. 
This is why I need to educate myself more on the components of the blends.

Last night it was something dark and heavy , The name marked on the bag os something like "Rhuutoflen" It was very good. a flavorful smoke that had a little spice to it and left a nice taste in my mouth for a while after I was done with the bowl. Not sweet, just very pleasant. 

I currently have little bags of and may have tried , not necessarily in the order listed.- ( I'll offer a simple opinion of them - if I smoked them as well )

(*) = from a jar at the shop.

Carter Hall - Liked
*Coffee Dream - ehh. Ok. 
*Black Cavendesh - Liked
*Rhuutoflen - Liked alot
*St. George - Liked
*Red Vino Dry - Not for me. Nothing special.
*RumMaple - OK
*Lane IQ - Liked alot
*Count Polaski - Untested yet
SWR Aromatic - OK
F&H Blend ( red virg, Turk, lat, per blend) - Liked
F&H Almondine - Not for me ( maybe ill mix it with the coffee stuff , LOL) 
Borkum Riff Black Cavenesh - OK
SWR Burley - Liked

And a scrap bag .. with whatever was left dry on the paper , after I estimated a bowl full and some remained . ( this bag smells pretty good too. LOL .. Pretty too.) 

I have a few more in a different tupperware , I didn't try yet either.

If I may ask.. or I can ask Pipe man next visit..

Is there any consistant corellation between the leaf color and taste?
(Seems like the blends that have a little enjoyable spice in them are majority Light colored, and 25% or so dark heavier flakes. ) 
or is this just a hypothesis?

Tonight I will try the Count Polaski smoke. It smells delightful in the bag. 

I must say, Looking at the pictures in the photo thread of tobaccos.. Some of these look super delicious, like you should tuck a wad between cheek and gum.. little "sugary" crystals.

But I also see that looks can be deceiving, Since some not so pretty mixes get rave reviews from some folks.

But it is , all about your personal taste. :smoke2:

More to follow, Thanks for reading. 
Vin.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

You are living RIGHT!
Just to let you know....I'm watching you. I'm not to far removed from my introduction into pipes. While I am knee deep in my tobacco profile flavor quest, I only have cheapi drug store pipes. So...keep buying them, and talking about them. I am sure there are others like me, reading, waiting, for you to mention how well the pipes are smoking so we can run out and get one.
Thanks for the detailed posts!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Vinny,

You did very well to get that beautiful Sav Laguna for $55 at a B&M! I've never seen a Laguna at Bear's (smokingpipes.com), my goto Sav dealer, but they are $58 and change at pipesandcigars.com. As for all of the blends, you are on the right track. Try everything you can and you'll never know what will tickle your fancy. I just tried Stonehaven yesterday and it blew me away...of all the tobaccos I've tried (30 or so blends at this point) I'd rate Stonehaven heads and shoulders above any other blend so far (and it was the first real burley I tried without perique). So keep smoking all the leaf you can get your hand on...you never know when you'll find a favorite!

John


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Good Evening Fellas,

First of all , I want to thank you all for your kind words. The PM's and comradary I have experienced here. It is so nice to be bale to communicate with smokers on so many levels and with so many experiences to share. I sincerely appreciate it. :banana:

PUFF.COM - Kicks ass. :bounce:

Earlier in my thread I mentioned I would try a new blend called " Count Polaski"...
I just packed a bowl in the Sav pipe.
So cool, so tasty. Simply delicious.. very satisfying. I even sprinkled some more in the bowl midway down.. ( Dunno, if thats a standard practice.. But it tasted good) 

This pipe smokes much cooler then the other one, No question.
It is lighter and easier to deal with as well. 
I must admit.. I am a large man. ( 6'4", 255lbs) I have some big mitts to match my big feet. There is a certain appeal to the other pipe due to its overall heft. It feels less delicate. Like it could take more of a beating.

But for cool smoke, and holding the pipe in your mouth un-aided by your hands, The Sav has got it beat. It does not feel like your teeth are getting torqued at all. 

One observation I noticed with a curved stem pipe, there is more potential for you to leak saliva down the stem if you aint paying attention.
I am not overly concerned with it, I just see the potential due to the shape. I'll keep watch and adjust accordingly. 

Tommorrow I will pack a bowl with my coffee. I will have time to enjoy it. 
I am still unsure if it will meet my nicotine "Need" first thing in the morning.
As I have not really had a nice nic buzz from the pipe like you can get from a cigar.. But in the afternoon I dont miss it.
I do know that I am used to sparking (1) cigarette up in the morning for shear ease of Nico delivery.. 

But I will hold on that tommorrow. 

Does anyone know if these "Morning Blends" are designed to meet that need? or are they just named for flavor?

Oh.
In case I do not come back on this evening.. 
I would like to wish all of you and your families a Happy Healthy and Great Thanksgiving Day.. Please enjoy the day if you can and if you celebrate it your part of the world. 

PS.. Tobacco tastes go very well with pumpkin pie..  

Vin


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Good evening Folks..

My shipment finally came in... Now ...

Which to smoke first ?? .. :madgrin:

( Chances are I'll have picked something .. It all looks so tasty.. and I think those Stonehaven strips will be rubbed and poked first. Especially with all of the positive comments I see folks like our "Commonsenseman" make. 
I am also eyeing up that "5 Brothers Smoking Tobacco" maybe even a little for the nicobuzz?

I just finished mixing up and packing up some "mud" ( Tobacco ash & Honey putty) for the bottom edges of my Cob.. ( Around the areas next to where the shank inserts into the bowl , I read this is a good way to pretreat your cobs and can prevent bottom burnout.)
It seems to work well on my Dark Gentlemens Cob.. So the new one will get tthe same stuff. I have learned alot since my first cob, where I was rushing things and burnt the bottom / poked a hole.. But that was also not a Missouri.. It was a Cheap imitation)

I am eager to try the Meer Pipe.. But it is so pretty and pure.. 
( HeHe... So was my wife at one point, and she is still good 22 years later. 
:faint2: So I am sure this pipe will be too. )










Suggestions and comments welcome.

I feel like a kid on Christmas day. 
( PS .. Don't tell my Pipe guy about my order please.. LOL, I am loyal to his shop for the conversation, good business and my local tobacco needs... But I had to try some of the things I been reading about that he didnt carry in stock)

Vin :banana:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice selection Vinny!

I would say Stonehaven would be an excellent choice to try out first! I tend to enjoy it more when it's rubbed out & dried for around 30-45 minutes, just my .02 though.

Also I've never had 5 brothers but I imagine it would be great in a cob with your morning cup o' joe :thumb:


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Very nice selection Vinny!
> 
> I would say Stonehaven would be an excellent choice to try out first! I tend to enjoy it more when it's rubbed out & dried for around 30-45 minutes, just my .02 though.
> 
> Also I've never had 5 brothers but I imagine it would be great in a cob with your morning cup o' joe :thumb:


I have been reading alot of your .02 cents sir. It is actually worth more like $20. 
You have provided alot of information here. TY sir.

I want to get off the cigs.. and I read about the nicotine content in the 5 Brothers unflavored stuff. So if I can get my need met that way.. It would be nice. I will try it tommorrow AM.. 
Right now , I am crumbling up a few sheets of the Stonehaven.. It seems to be bulking out nicely with the rubbing .. I'll let it dry while I shave and shower.. 
Then .. BAM... time to burn some matches.. and put some cake on that new Cob..

( I just can't dirty that pretty white bowl yet. It's intimidatingly pretty. But it has got to happen soon. )

Any experiences to share with Meer- lined Briar Sir?

( PS.. I still feel bad about sorta putting my cigar enjoyment on the back burner for now.. I was smoking 1 or 2 a day regularly. But Honestly.. I am enjoying this more in my quiet solitude. Well , Not all quiet.. A little "Darkside of the Moon" for backround ambience.. )

Vin


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

PinkFloydFan said:


> I have been reading alot of your .02 cents sir. It is actually worth more like $20.
> You have provided alot of information here. TY sir.
> 
> I want to get off the cigs.. and I read about the nicotine content in the 5 Brothers unflavored stuff. So if I can get my need met that way.. It would be nice. I will try it tommorrow AM..
> ...


Thanks for the very nice words Vinny, to be honest I have other motives...........I love pushing people down the pipe slope!

5 Brothers sure has a reputation for high nicotine content, I'm guessing that should help satisfy your cravings.

I do not own a meer & I have never smoked one, so I wouldn't be much help on that subject. There are some pipers who do have them though, maybe they could chime in..........


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

PinkFloydFan said:


> I want to get off the cigs.. and I read about the nicotine content in the 5 Brothers unflavored stuff. So if I can get my need met that way.. It would be nice. I will try it tommorrow AM..


I've been trying to kick the cigarettes for oh .... about 40 years now and have an unopened pouch of 5 Brothers I've been meaning to try for that very same reason. Let us know how it is after you try it.
Oh, and don't worry about the slope, just crank up that Floyd and enjoy the ride!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> ...
> I do not own a meer & I have never smoked one, so I wouldn't be much help on that subject. There are some pipers who do have them though, maybe they could chime in..........


Meers are great! There's no breaking in, no rest, just load and light! Then dump, let it cool, load again and repeat and repeat and repeat till you fall over. Just don't drop that pipe, its fragile - the only negative thing about meers. Also - avoid smoking it outdoors if the weather is too inclement. A blast of arctic wind may cause it to crack from the heat differential.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> I've been trying to kick the cigarettes for oh .... about 40 years now and have an unopened pouch of 5 Brothers I've been meaning to try for that very same reason. Let us know how it is after you try it.
> Oh, and don't worry about the slope, just crank up that Floyd and enjoy the ride!


Sorry Pug.. 
Had no time this morning. The Cig won..

Did have time this afternoon for some Peterson Deluxe in my Savinelli..
It was packed tightly in the can when I opened it..
It smelled so good.
( Tonight was my first time opening a tinned tobacco layball

Very very tasty.. 
I am packing another bowl of it right now.



Got some Zep playing tonight. 
Pack your bowl.. and go here -> YouTube - Led Zeppelin -- Dazed and Confused

Vin


----------



## Mr Maduro (Dec 2, 2009)

ive read through this whole thread, and dare is say it?



i... think... i'll... give... pipe... tobacco... NOO!!!! 


cant...fight...the...urge...


*internal battle...*

:laser: :spider:


:ballchain:


*crosses over to the dark side*


:hail: :evil:

i guess ill give pipe tobacco one more try. 




okay... im bored. its past 10pm and i needed to make myself laugh. :madgrin:


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> Meers are great! There's no breaking in, no rest, just load and light! Then dump, let it cool, load again and repeat and repeat and repeat till you fall over. Just don't drop that pipe, its fragile - the only negative thing about meers. Also - avoid smoking it outdoors if the weather is too inclement. A blast of arctic wind may cause it to crack from the heat differential.


I packed my first real meer to the brim yesterday and got about halfway through the bowl. They truly are great pipes . Tonight I'll continue the bowl.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Mr Maduro said:


> ive read through this whole thread, and dare is say it?
> 
> i... think... i'll... give... pipe... tobacco... NOO!!!!
> 
> ...


Just go with the flow bro.
Dont fight it.
Its a comfortable place to be.
You will enjoy your pipe.
( I did have a Perdomo Habano Maduro the other day.. They still taste good too. LOL)

Vin.


----------



## Mr Maduro (Dec 2, 2009)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Just go with the flow bro.
> Dont fight it.
> Its a comfortable place to be.
> You will enjoy your pipe.
> ...


i have to say thank you Vinny, as well as everyone posting in this thread. This thread gave me that little nudge to try pipe tobacco again. I guess photography and tobacco go well together  See my thread about my new journey. 

PS.

I had an Joya de Nicaragua (spicy with a hint of nut, and this cigar is ALWAYS the right humidity for me... mmMMmm) yesterday... man I hope I can get pipe tobacco to taste and feel this good


----------



## rrb (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey!! C'mon!! You have to try something to burn out your tongue at least once! Else... where's the fun on being a noob?
Awesome descriptions, I'm delighted with them.
May I suggest a simple procedure?
Create a playlist like this:
1. Shine On You Crazy Diamond (any version)
2. Cluster One
3. Signs Of Life
4. Marooned
5. Terminal Frost
6. Let's Get Metaphysical (Gilmour)
7. Echoes
Pack the pipe, sit back and enjoy!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Some close-ups of what have I smoked or am going to smoke over the weekend.. 





Lots more bowls to pack.. 

Vin


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Good Evening Folks,
Just got a note that my order is due to arrive tommorrow.
( Ordered from PipeandCigar on Monday... Prices seemed reasonable and delivery seems pretty fast too) 
I'll let you know more details shortly. ( anyone else ordered from them before? ) 

The List - ( submitted for your approval .. LOL) 

Erinmore Tin - Flake (50g)
Sam Gawith Tin Pipe Tobacco - Full Virginia Flake (50g)
Sam Gawith Tin Pipe Tobacco - 1792 Flake (50g)
Sam Gawith Tin Pipe Tobacco - Best Brown Flake (50g)
AC Peterson Tin - Escudo (50g)
Rattrays Hal O the Wynd - 100g tin
Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake (1 ounce )
Cornell & Diehl Tin -Sunday Picnic (2 oz. tin)
GL Pease Westminster (2oz. tin)
GL Pease Tin - Union Square - Fog City Selection (2oz)
McClelland -Blackwoods Flake 50g tin
Solani Aged Burley Flake #656 (50g tin)
Hearth & Home Larry's Blend ( 1 ounces)

Pretty excited to try these ..  The pipe ride has been very nice so far.

Vin


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

P&C is a great company with fantastic staff. It looks like you're in for some truly good smoking time ahead.... Some very nice tobaccos in your order. :tu


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Sam Gawith Tin Pipe Tobacco - Full Virginia Flake (50g)
> Sam Gawith Tin Pipe Tobacco - 1792 Flake (50g)
> Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake (1 ounce )
> GL Pease Westminster (2oz. tin)
> Solani Aged Burley Flake #656 (50g tin)


All of the above are highly recommended, by me.

Many of the others are highly regarded, I just haven't tried them yet.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Good Morning Folks,

I hope you all enjoyed your Holiday and are looking forward to the new year  I wish you all the best and look forward to continuing my Piping adventures here at Puff.

I have made several friends and this is a great community of people who make it a pleasure to visit the site and share experiences with.

Just an update since I first posted I wanted to give Pipe smoking a sincere try..

I just started this --> PinkFloydfan's Online Tobacco Cellar

Thank you all for helping me "gently" slip down a slope even more dangerous then the cigar slope can be. 
You know who you are !!!

Vin


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

PinkFloydFan said:


> I just started this --> PinkFloydfan's Online Tobacco Cellar
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Welcome to the slope :tongue:


----------



## Stan41 (Sep 30, 2009)

Pinkfloydfan:

I have read your entire thread with interest. 
Your trip down the slope has been remarkably similar to my own except that I started about a year before you did.
Our tastes in tobacco seem to be similar:
Anniversary Kake is the best VaPer I know of.
Larry's Blend is the best English Balkan I know of.
Strange that some of the very best tobacco is not necessarily the most expensive.

May I suggest that you try McClelland's 5100. It is straight Virginia and delicious.
I order almost all of my tobacco from PipesandCigars.com. Next order I plan to try their Old Red. It is also a straight Virginia.
I would also suggest that of the tobacco you really really like, order by the pound. It is much cheaper that way, and also the day may come when we can't order tobacco online or through the mail.

I like Peterson system pipes best of all.

Just a few thoughts. Glad you are enjoying the trip like I am.
Stan


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Stan41 said:


> Pinkfloydfan:
> 
> I have read your entire thread with interest.
> Your trip down the slope has been remarkably similar to my own except that I started about a year before you did.
> ...


Thanks Brother 
I have just been buying small tins if possible , until I find my magic list to stock up on. It is kinda fun to sample all the new tins as they arrive. But many I have not opened yet.. I will taste them in due time. I try to give a new type of tobac several bowls before I say Deal or No deal...
But I am enjoying myself very much on this new ride.

Happy Holidays Bro.. and Glad I could follow in your footsteps 

Vin


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's a good point, Stan; I've been stocking up because of the fear of future tax hikes pushing the price higher than I can afford, but the thought of mail order tobacco disappearing does indeed sound like a possibility, and gives me a heightened sense of urgency. The only locally available tobaccos I like are Carter Hall and Prince Albert, which are fine, but I'd sure miss HOTW, Opening Night, etc., and since I'm in the boonies (nearest B&M is about 300 miles away I think), I'd better get busy.

Like I needed an excuse for my TAD...


----------



## Stan41 (Sep 30, 2009)

I think it is an absolute certainty that taxes on tobacco will become higher, and I think it is a very real possibility that in the near future USPS will forbid shipping tobacco by mail. When they do that they will also forbid UPS and FedEX from doing it either in the sense of fairness.

I live 150 miles away from the nearest B&M.
Stan


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Vinny,

I have followed your thread and want to congratulate you on your wise level headed decisions on pipe and tobacco purchases. 
I wanted to give you a couple of suggestions for strong tobacco (coming from cigar smoker to pipe). Peterson's Irish Flake, Samuel Gawith's Brown Rope #4, or any rope.
Also I wondered how your 5Brothers experience went - I may buy some in future and wanted to know.

I'm working my way off cigs as well. I have gone from 25-30/day to 4-10/day, with a few days at -0. One thing I found is that it's not just the VitN that some pipe tobaccos offer that have helped me, but also the flavour nuances of good natural quality tobacco that at very least distract me form wanting a cig. It's like enjoying life vs tollerating it. 
Every time I light up a cig I think: 'ah. I could have enjoyed a bowl instead of this tasteless crap." Pipe smoking is such relaxing experience it seems to calm me whereas cigs wind me up. I rush through a smoke to 2 min vs having a contemplative relaxing bowl.
I also found that when I just smoke my pipe that my breathing and overall feeling is much more relaxed and at ease throughout the day. 
One last thing - on the days I had 0 cigs I smoked maybe 8 bowls or so. Some were DGT's so maybe 12 counting relights. Mentally it felt alot different than pounding through 25 cigs. Calmer and healthier.

Sound familiar?


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

stoked said:


> Hi Vinny,
> 
> I have followed your thread and want to congratulate you on your wise level headed decisions on pipe and tobacco purchases.
> I wanted to give you a couple of suggestions for strong tobacco (coming from cigar smoker to pipe). Peterson's Irish Flake, Samuel Gawith's Brown Rope #4, or any rope.
> ...


Very familar Sir.
I am trying to calm down .. Like all of us. 
Time.. still makes cigs needed sometimes. 
Vitamin N.. anyway we do it, as along as we continue to do it, we will always need it. 
The whole ritual of enjoying a pipe is tranquilizing to a degree. But sometime I dont have 30 -60 mins to commit..

The 5 Bros tobacco wont do it for you or me as a cig smoker with tolerance. Unless you pack a big bowl and chimney it down.. 
It is dry out of the bag, and burns VERY quick.. Like a bowl of tinder shavings. 
I will do a full review with pics shortly.

Thank you for your great feedback, commenst and suggestions.
This type of conversation is what makes PUFF so enjoyable.

Vin.


----------

